# Is this worth a vet visit? Broken toe?



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

That is the best pic i can get i'm afraid!
I think my cave gecko has a broken toe on his hind foot, but he's only tiny (as you can see against my nail he's about 1 1/2 inches nose-vent) it's not causing him any issues and it doesn't seem painful, it looks 'snapped' is the way to explain it. Don't know how it happened, kept by himself and nothing high to fall from or anything to fall onto him. 
With how small he is is it worth the vet trip or should i just keep an eye on it? I don't see if the vet can do anything as his toes around 1-2 mm long!

Thanks for advice! X


----------



## Turtleman19102000 (Aug 1, 2012)

i would see a vet just in case


----------



## LeoBoris (Jul 21, 2012)

Ring a reptile specialist vet they will tell you if it's worth it or not! 

I don't see how they can do much to it though!


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks guys, i'll give him a ring tomorrow morning! I didn't think of ringing them! X


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Personally no, the vet trip alone is very stressful! They can't put in a sling, or bandage it up after all.


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

That's what i thought, that's why i didn't just take him! I thought they might remove it, unfortunately i'm going on holiday tomorrow! So i'll get the person to keep an eye on it as i said he seems ok! Thanks for all the advice guys! X


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok this is strange! I just re-checked on him and his toes fixed itself! It was deffo broken yesterday! This is so strange! There's me being an overprotective mummy! <3 x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

XxkakashixX said:


> Ok this is strange! I just re-checked on him and his toes fixed itself! It was deffo broken yesterday! This is so strange! There's me being an overprotective mummy! <3 x


Geckos toes are very bendy, which is why i Said leave it


----------



## cjbss9 (Jan 3, 2010)

*nice*

Maybe just dislocated then?
Nice outcome though!
Chris


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> Geckos toes are very bendy, which is why i Said leave it


I know they're bendy but this was inhalf and going under the foot and not being used! Strange but it's fixed now! I'll just keep an eye out! X


----------

